# Nock height??



## 02 Chief (Dec 30, 2004)

What would be considered a good nock height starting point on a recurve?
Thanks


----------



## minnesotahunter (Apr 13, 2003)

*nock hight*

well, i am fairly new to recurves, but i have had decent luck starting at about 5/16 above square.


----------



## archerdave (Oct 11, 2004)

I start about 3/8


----------



## bminn (Jan 15, 2005)

*Nock positioning*

Use a bow square or a T- square with the horizontal leg placed on the arrow rest and the vertical leg on the string. Start by positioning the bottom of the nock 3/8 " above the point where the horizontal leg touches the string. Set a temporary point like a piece of tape or a slightly loose nock that can be moved by rotating until you can check the arrow flight. If the arrow moves up and down in a porpoise type motion, move the nock slightly until the arrow flies right.


----------



## 02 Chief (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks guys, i`m new to the traditional bow shooting and have been shooting compound for about a year.
I just bought two recurve bows and my dealer set the nocks at 1/4 in.
I trust his judgement but was just curious what everyone else had theirs at and a good starting point.
All i see are spinning feathers so i guess it must be close.
Having a blast thus far, today was my first chance to really shoot the bows, was getting foot to foot and half groups at twenty yards.
I need to learn how to walk without bumping into things with these bows after carring a compound.


----------



## swamprat (Apr 29, 2004)

These are all good starting points, but let the arrow tell you exactly where to place the string nock. Each bow will vary as to what gear the bow has.


----------



## Ranger (Jan 26, 2003)

It all depends on the individual bow and your shooting style. Most of my bows tune out at 3/8 to 1/2 inch above square for nock height. There are also other factors like are you shooting off the shelf or off a rest, how much do you torque the arrow, etc. I have one bow that took a nock height of 3/4 inch. Bottom line is the bow and arrow flight will tell you where it should be, but I start at around 1/2 inch. There is a good article on tuning on O. L. Addock's web site. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## 02 Chief (Dec 30, 2004)

Ranger said:


> It all depends on the individual bow and your shooting style. Most of my bows tune out at 3/8 to 1/2 inch above square for nock height. There are also other factors like are you shooting off the shelf or off a rest, how much do you torque the arrow, etc. I have one bow that took a nock height of 3/4 inch. Bottom line is the bow and arrow flight will tell you where it should be, but I start at around 1/2 inch. There is a good article on tuning on O. L. Addock's web site. Good luck and have fun.


Not familiar with that web site, do ya have a link, thanks


----------



## don s (Mar 7, 2003)

here you go .
don



www.bowmaker.net


----------



## hunter10860 (Feb 16, 2005)

i take a striaght edge and what i do then is put that on the rest and then put the nock on and it works great seriously


----------



## 02 Chief (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks Dons for the link.  
I bought one of those bow squares, they work real good, but thanks for the tip.


----------



## longbowguy (Nov 14, 2004)

Spinning feathers is what you want to see! Sounds as if you are there. Work on perfect form and those groups will get smaller on their own as you shoot a few thousand arrows, but not by a lot. You are shooting OK.


----------



## 02 Chief (Dec 30, 2004)

longbowguy said:


> Spinning feathers is what you want to see! Sounds as if you are there. Work on perfect form and those groups will get smaller on their own as you shoot a few thousand arrows, but not by a lot. You are shooting OK.


Doing everything the same over and over is the key, we shot quite a few arrows yesterday. I`m using the 1957 Fred Bear Kodiak, love it but a whole different ballgame from the BowTech.
We were shooting at 20 yards, most the time the groups averaged around 16 inches but one time i must of done everything right because i shot six arrows in a six inch group, now that put a smile on my face.


----------



## p8ntballnryan (Apr 5, 2003)

you will naturally aim the bow a certain way..start out with it 3/8" of hte way up...then adjust up or down depending on where the arrows hit in relation to where you're looking..have always done my bows that way.

you can do it at 10-15 yards..at that range the arrow should be cleaned up in flight and be coming straight off the bow...i do mine at 15.



no more rambling....jsut adjust the nock up and down the string in relation to where hte arrows are hitting compared to where you're looking. if it doens't make sense i'm sorry it's hard to explain..liek me trying to teach my paintball skills to a beginner...just...it's hard. you either understand or you dont...can someone clarify this for me?!


----------



## Arrowsmit (Oct 5, 2002)

I used to begin at 3/8" & start shooting, lowering the nockset a little in between every few shots. When the flight went to heck I bumped it back up one notch & had my "sweet spot". But over the yrs I've found that w/my particular shooting "style" (man, thats really stretching the definition of the word  ) most bows tune out at 9/16" for me when shooting 'off the shelf', so now I start there & usually get great results.

VicW.


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

i'm shooting a long bow with a leather strip on the shelf and have my arrows nocking point 1/8th inch high of level and i seem to be okay but i am waiting on a calf hair rest to come in and will change my nock height if i need to but they seem to shoot off the shelf of my longbow and out to 20 yards very well and group great does anyone else shoot their shelf at 1/8th "high?
rob k


----------

